# Le for Lo when non-leism



## NewdestinyX

Ivy made the following statement in another thread.



Ivy29 said:


> Se le entregó a la policía ( someone else took him to the police) ( LE accepted leism.
> 
> Ivy29



The 'le' there is not a leism. The definition of LEISM is:

<<Leísmo is the use of LE instead of LO for a Male Direct object>>

In that sentence the LE is the exchanging of the direct object of the active voice to an indirect object so as to avoid the ambiguities of other SE LO syntaxes where SE = LE. (See the B&B Grammar, Chapter 18)

I don't think there's any leism there. Do others disagree with me? Is that LE really a leism?


----------



## Outsider

It's a _leísmo_ if by that one means "use of the pronoun _le_". 

But it is an absolutely correct use of this pronoun. "La policía" is an indirect object in this case, not a direct object. You deliver something *to* someone.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> It's a _leísmo_ if by that one means "use of the pronoun _le_".
> 
> But it is an absolutely correct use of this pronoun. "La policía" is an indirect object in this case, not a direct object. You deliver something *to* someone.



No that's not the definition of leísmo. Leísmo is the use of LE instead of LO for a Male Direct object. As is:

Le vi ayer. = I saw him yesterday.
Le encontramos hace un momento. = We found him a moment ago.

This is common in North and Central Spain and not in Latin America.

Sorry I didn't make my definitions clear. So with THAT as the definition do you still think LE is that context is a Leism?

We are collaborating about what the sentence actually means in the thread called SE ENTREGÓ A LA POLICIA. In this thread I was only exploring LEISM.


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> Se le entregó a la policía


Supongo que depende de qué se pretende decir con la frase, pero si se le añade un elemento más: 

Se le entregó a la policía el arma del delito

No hay leísmo, porque "le" es un complemento indirecto (="a la policía"), y el verbo transitivo "entregar" se está usando en una impersonal en la que "el arma del delito" sería el complemento directo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> Supongo que depende de qué se pretende decir con la frase, pero si se le añade un elemento más:
> 
> Se le entregó a la policía el arma del delito
> 
> No hay leísmo, porque "le" es un complemento indirecto (="a la policía"), y el verbo transitivo "entregar" se está usando en una impersonal en la que "el arma del delito" sería el complemento directo.



Is there ANY way that LE could be a leísmo?


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> Is there ANY way that LE could be a leísmo?


No lo había pensado bien, la verdad, pero supongo que lo sería si el "se" no fuera impersonal, sino un complemento indirecto que se ha cambiado de "le" a "se":

Le entregaron a la policía el culpable del crimen. -> Se lo entregaron a la policía.

Si se cambia el "lo" por un "le" sería un leísmo aceptado.

No se me ocurre ahora mismo ninguna otra combinación.


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> Si se cambia el "lo" por un "le" sería un leísmo aceptado.
> 
> No se me ocurre ahora mismo ninguna otra combinación.



Gracias, Laz. Eso es todo lo que quería oír. Yo sabía que no había manera que pudiera ser un leísmo tal cual.


----------



## Bocha

¿Puede hacer Ud. un breve resumen del lo que le ocurrió a este individuo?

_Se le (1) capturó, se le (2) tomó declaración, se le (3) puso en prisión, se le (4) llevó a juicio, se le(5) condenó, se le (6) entregó al verdugo para que le (7) ejecutara._

Except (2) which is a properly used _le_ (being declaración DO) all the others _le's_ are _leímos_ because the guy is the DO.


That is the theory, but _le(6),_ which is the problematic one, would probably be avoided and changed to passive: _fue entregado_ because otherwise the structure sounds weird.
But the possibility of changing to passive confirms that the guy is the DO.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bocha said:


> ¿Puede hacer Ud. un breve resumen del lo que le ocurrió a este individuo?
> 
> _Se le (1) capturó, se le (2) tomó declaración, se le (3) puso en prisión, se le (4) llevó a juicio, se le(5) condenó, se le (6) entregó al verdugo para que le (7) ejecutara._
> 
> Except (2) which is a properly used _le_ (being declaración DO) all the others _le's_ are _leímos_ because the guy is the DO.
> 
> 
> That is the theory, but _le(6),_ which is the problematic one, would probably be avoided and changed to passive: _fue entregado_ because otherwise the structure sounds weird.
> But the possibility of changing to passive confirms that the guy is the DO.



Very helpful Bocha. But I'm not sure I can agree fully. I agree that in the *active* voice the 'guy' would be a direct object. But in passive and impersonal structures that 'guy' is the 'logical *subject*' of the passive. The way to test it it to convert all of them to classic passive.

Fue capturado
Fue tomado declaración..., etc.

"He", "the guy", is the subject of these. 

I suppose when you look at it deeply enough it's like splitting hairs. If the Spanish mind thinks of those LE's as direct objects from the active voice then you could say of only the ones that refer to MEN, that they are "leisms". The problem is that that 'Le' there can also be a woman or Usted. Agreed? And that shows that the "le" is NOT a true leism.

"Se le capturó" = Él fue capturado *-or-* Ella fue capturada *-or-* Usted fue capturado(a). Agreed?

So the grammars I read speak of this use of 'le' as having been adopted by modern Spanish to use in place of "lo" and "la" as a mechanism to dispel the potential ambiguities with other SE LO and SE LA combinations where the SE = indirect object (le). In the Southern Cone of S. America, where you are -- I hear that -- the "lo" and "la" are still preferred for these.

Does that make sense. A true "leism" can only be so when it can ONLY replace a male direct object.


----------



## Bocha

> *NewDestinyX*
> So the grammars I read speak of this use of 'le' as having been adopted by modern Spanish to use in place of "lo" and "la" as a mechanism to dispel the potential ambiguities with other SE LO and SE LA combinations where the SE = indirect object (le).


 
Maybe this is true, and it explains why leísmo exists.

You are right, leísmo in Argentina is a feature of other Spanish speaking countries.

But the definition you provided is clear: if you use _le_ to replace a DO instead of _lo_ (o _la_) you are commiting (here, change commit for a better verb if necessary) leísmo.

El hombre fue entregado para que *lo* ejecutaran. Se *lo* entregó para que *lo* ejecutaran.

La mujer fue entregada para que *la* ejecutaran. Se *la *entregó para que *la *ejecutaran.


If the boldtyped pronouns are replaced by _le_, that is leísmo. Whether it is accepted in the first sentence and probably not accepted in the second is a different issue, both are still leísmos, because a DO has been replaced by an IO pronoum.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bocha said:


> Maybe this is true, and it explains why leísmo exists.
> 
> You are right, leísmo in Argentina is a feature of other Spanish speaking countries.
> 
> But the definition you provided is clear: if you use _le_ to replace a DO instead of _lo_ (o _la_) you are commiting  (here, change commit for a better verb if necessary) leísmo.
> 
> El hombre fue entregado para que *lo* ejecutaran. Se *lo* entregó para que *lo*
> 
> La mujer fue entregada para que *la* ejecutaran. Se *la *entrego para que *la *ejecutaran.
> 
> 
> If the boldtyped pronouns are replaced by _le_, that is leísmo. Whether it is accepted in the first sentence and probably not accepted in the second is a different issue, both are still leísmos, because a DO has been replaced by an IO pronoum.



Well the problem is -- that the definition I supplied doesn't say 'any' direct object replaced by LE, but rather the definition of Leísmo is ONLY when the 'male' direct object is replaced by 'le'. Unless that definition has been expanded recently.


----------



## Bocha

leísmo. *1**.* Es el uso impropio de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo, en lugar de _lo _(para el masculino singular o neutro)_, los_ (para el masculino plural) y _la(s)_ (para el femenino), que son las formas a las que corresponde etimológicamente ejercer esa función.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bocha said:


> leísmo. *1**.* Es el uso impropio de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo, en lugar de _lo _(para el masculino singular o neutro)_, los_ (para el masculino plural) y _la(s)_ (para el femenino), que son las formas a las que corresponde etimológicamente ejercer esa función.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Agreed -- about the definition, Bocha. I was limiting it too much -- but I'm still not convinced that in these cases the LE is a direct object being replaced. Here's my case.

Se selecciona a muchas mujeres cada año para recibir el premio.
Se les selecciona cada año. (Les = mujeres)

Is that LES really a direct object -- or the logical subject of a passive? 
And I'm pretty sure in Argentina you would say: "Se LAS selecciona..." Agreed?


----------



## Bocha

> NewDestinyX
> Se selecciona a muchas mujeres cada año para recibir el premio.
> Se les selecciona cada año. (Les = mujeres)
> 
> Is that LES really a direct object -- or the logical subject of a passive?
> And I'm pretty sure in Argentina you would say: "Se LAS selecciona..." Agreed?


 
You are right.

"a muchas mujeres" DO, so to replace it, "las"
In Argentina "se *las* selecciona" (some non-specified subject chooses them)

I'm not familiar with this "logical subject of the passive" thing, all I can add is: "a subject of a passive" is a "DO of an active" And if so, the DO pronouns should be used.

Anyway, wait for some peninsular foreros, they are more used to _leísmo_ and maybe they will support your point.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bocha said:


> Anyway, wait for some peninsular foreros, they are more used to _leísmo_ and maybe they will support your point.


Well that's just the point. This is 'not' a peninsular phenomenon. At least not 'this' aspect of leísmo (per the DPD's definition). It's not just Spaniards that would use SE LES in that example of mine. Every Spanish speaking country in the world except the Southern Cone would use SE LES. And your region of the world is known for Loism too so I understand the pull toward keeping 'le' at bay. But until a year ago -- Leism was still defined as ONLY the use of LE for LO for the 'male' direct object. It was broadened to the one you cited with the printing of the DPD. 

LE for LO (male animate direct object) is very common in Spain.. But NEVER LE for LA and rarely 'les' for 'los'.. And *never* 'les' for 'las'. So what I'm saying is that *'this' particular LE for LO and LA (in "se le..") and LES for LOS and LAS (in "se les..") in SE Impersonal structures is the norm everywhere in the world* except where you live. To me, that is 'not' an '-ISM' of any kind, as I see it, as the "-ism's" were created to explain 'abnormalities' of usage within a _small region_ of the Spanish Speaking world. If the majority of the Spanish Speaking world uses a syntax then logically it ceases to be a grammatical anomaly don't you think?. And this Le for La and Lo has been used for a couple hundred years, at the least, so as to expel grammatical ambiguity when the SE = LE/LES (IO). That's what I try to help people understand. This is absolutely NOT the "Leism" that's commonly referred to as being used in north/central Spain -- as I said -- they would never use LE for LA in  asentence like: Le vi. = I saw *her*.

--and yet most of the SPanish speaking world would use:
¿Se castigó a María?
Sí, se *le* castigó. (= Ella fue castigada.)

¿Se castigó a María y Elena?
Sí, se *les *castigó. (= Ellas fueron castigadas.)

As you said -- those 'le/les' there are clearly direct objects in the active voice structure. And yet le/les are preferred in 92% of the SSWorld.

Only in Argentina and the rest of the Southern Cone would they use 'la' and 'las' there. So I assert that: If Mexico and Colombia, etc.. use le/les there, trust me, it's 'not' Peninsular leism. ;-)


----------



## lazarus1907

No sé si habéis leído el artículo entero sobre el leísmo en el DPD, pero deja bien claro que aunque la tendencia es usar "le" aunque sea un complemento directo masculino, se tiende a usar más "la" con el femenino, y es normal en países del Cono Sur usar "lo" y "la" todo el tiempo. Os adjunto tres extractos donde se explica esto:





> Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo. _El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es *masculino* [...] sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977])[...]
> 
> No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_[...]
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Según la gramática descriptiva de la RAE, _en Perú y los países del Cono Sur, Argentina, Chile y Uruguay, las secuencias "se le(s)" han sido desterradas de las oraciones impersonales en el habla común y se sienten como enunciaciones leístas_.  Dedican un capítulo entero a explicar las razones históricas por las que cada país ha elegido uno un otro pronombre, y conluyen diciendo que esta y otras _construcciones *no ofrecen leísmo*, esto es, confusión entre dativo y acusativo_. Añaden que _la selección del caso se ve condicionada por la naturaleza de la construcción y, en consecuencia, no es fortuita, arbitraria ni libre, sino que implica un cambio de estructura y de significado_.

De una gramática de Gómez Torrego:



> Salvo en zonas del Cono Sur americano es frecuente el leísmo de persona masculino, tanto en singular como en plural, en oraciones impersonales con se:
> -A Eduardo se le vio nervioso (frente a: A Eduardo lo vieron nervioso)
> 
> No debe, pues, considerarse incorrecto este leísmo porque está muy extendido en el ámbito hispanohablante y en el nivel culto. No obstante, como hemos dicho, en zonas como la Argentina se emplean en estos casos los pronombres lo, los:
> -A los aficionados se los colocó . . .
> Sí debe evitarse el leísmo de persona femenina en estos contextos, a pesar de que en el DPD no parece censurarse:
> - *A Claudia se le ve nerviosa (correcto: A Claudia se la ve nerviosa)


Hay gramáticas que dicen que ambas formas son correctas (en masculino), y hay otras que dicen que la secuencia "se le" en impersonales es un leísmo permitido que no se considera incorrecto. Unas mencionan que es más corriente usar "la(s)" para el femenino, y otras que insisten en que solo en masculino se considera aceptable. Ninguna, que yo sepa, llama loísmo a la secuencia "se lo" en impersonales.



NewdestinyX said:


> --and yet most of the SPanish speaking world would use:
> ¿Se castigó a María?
> Sí, se *le* castigó. (= Ella fue castigada.)


Esto es más interesante, porque he preguntado a cuatro españoles leístas hoy, por curiosidad, y tres de ellos preferían "Se la castigó", mientras que el último no sabía qué pensar. Cuatro personas no son relevantes estadísticamente, claro, pero no deja de ser curioso.


----------



## Bocha

Gracias Lazarus:

El caso era más complicado de lo que yo había pensado en un primer momento y veo que los argumentos de NewDestinyX tienen asidero.
Pero me dejaste más tranquilo. Por un momento pensé que yo era loísta eek: ¡horror!)


----------



## Maruja14

lazarus1907 said:


> Esto es más interesante, porque he preguntado a cuatro españoles leístas hoy, por curiosidad, y tres de ellos preferían "Se la castigó", mientras que el último no sabía qué pensar. Cuatro personas no son relevantes estadísticamente, claro, pero no deja de ser curioso.


 
Yo soy leísta por naturaleza, meto la pata con todo tipo de construcciones de este tipo. 

Pero refiriéndome a una mujer yo diría: "se *la* castigó". Y en el caso de dos mujeres usaría "*las*", en este caso nunca diría "les".

Y no creo que dijera nunca "a los aficionados se *los* colocó..."

Y dicho esto, puntualizo que no tengo ni idea de cual es la forma más correcta


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> y conluyen diciendo que esta y otras _construcciones *no ofrecen leísmo*, esto es, confusión entre dativo y acusativo_. Añaden que _la selección del caso se ve condicionada por la naturaleza de la construcción y, en consecuencia, no es fortuita, arbitraria ni libre, sino que implica un cambio de estructura y de significado_.



It's good to see that some grammars take the traditional approach here NOT considering the SE LE combination to be LEISM. It was a construct created MANY years ago to dispel ambiguity. And its roots are in Vulgar Latin and Latin itself from other sources I've read; o sea el uso del dativo por acusativo en oraciones impersonales para representar OD de la voz activa.



> Esto es más interesante, porque he preguntado a cuatro españoles leístas hoy, por curiosidad, y tres de ellos preferían "Se la castigó", mientras que el último no sabía qué pensar. Cuatro personas no son relevantes estadísticamente, claro, pero no deja de ser curioso.


Interesting. I asked 3 of my friends from Madrid the same question and they all preferred "se le castigó" -- and -- "A María se le castigó". As did 1 from Colombia and 1 from Mexico. The only one that preferred "se la.." was a musician friend of mine from Chile -- and that's expected. But I'm glad to see some grammarians pointing out that this use is 'not' the same as 'peninsular leism' which is a confusion of OD and OI but accepted by the RAE.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bocha said:


> ....y veo que los argumentos de NewDestinyX tienen asidero.
> Pero me dejaste más tranquilo. Por un momento pensé que yo era loísta eek: ¡horror!)



 No te preocupes, che. No sos loísta para nada.. ¿Pero qué es esto de 'tener asidero'? ¿Podrías explicarmelo en inglés?


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> Interesting. I asked 3 of my friends from Madrid the same question and they all preferred "se le castigó" -- and -- "A María se le castigó".


Maruja es madrileña y prefiere "se la", pero como dije antes, las gramáticas han estudiado la distribución de ambas formas con el femenino, y varían mucho de persona a persona, de región a región.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Maruja14 said:


> Yo soy leista por naturaleza, meto la pata con todo tipo de construcciones de este tipo.
> 
> Pero refiriéndome a una mujer yo diría: "se *la* castigó". Y en el caso de dos mujeres usaría "*las*", en este caso nunca diría "les".



Hola Maruja. Con 'muchísimo respeto'... Creo que tu preferencia para 'la/las' en ese caso tendría que ver con la tendencia en Madrid para preferir 'la' para todos objetos femeninos. Como ya sabrás, se dice 'laísmo'. Y muchos de mis amigos en Madrid preferirían un 'la' allí. Porfa, dime si también prefieres "La di ayer." Si sí, entonces es 'laísmo'. Si preferirías "Le di ayer (a ella)" entonces no eres 'laista'. 

Gracias por tus pensamientos.


----------



## Bocha

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Pero qué es esto de 'tener asidero'? ¿Podrías explicarmelo en inglés?


 
tener asidero=to have support, to be substained


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> Maruja es madrileña y prefiere "se la", pero como dije antes, las gramáticas han estudiado la distribución de ambas formas con el femenino, y varían mucho de persona a persona, de región a región.



Sí. Eso. La única razón por qué enfatizo este argumento -- es porque temo que los estudiantes eviten este uso de 'le/les' cuando están aprendiendo oraciones impersonales con SE -- por temor de cometer un error de leísmo peninsular. Los usos de 'le' por 'lo' en España central y norte no son 'errores' -- o sea -- la RAE los admite -- pero la mayoría de los estudiantes de español en America no estarán aprendiendo un español peninsular. De ahí que tengan que aprender que 'se le' and 'se les' son los MÁS comunes en oraciones impersonales con SE cuando hay un OD para representarse de la voz activa. Creo que conicidiríamos en eso. ¿no?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bocha said:


> tener asidero=to have support, to be substained sustained



Ah.. I will add that to my vocabulary list. Thanks, Bocha!
Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Sí. Eso. La única razón por qué enfatizo este argumento -- es porque temo que los estudiantes eviten este uso de 'le/les' cuando están aprendiendo oraciones impersonales con SE -- por temor de cometer un error de leísmo peninsular. Los usos de 'le' por 'lo' en España central y norte no son 'errores' -- o sea -- la RAE los admite -- pero la mayoría de los estudiantes de español en America no estarán aprendiendo un español peninsular. De ahí que tengan que aprender que 'se le' and 'se les' son los MÁS comunes en oraciones impersonales con SE cuando hay un OD para representarse de la voz activa. Creo que conicidiríamos en eso. ¿no?


 

Grant : One thing is *the impersonal 'SE'*, no subject, locked in singular third person as in :
Se respeta a los ancianos= DO, se les respeta.
and another :
*El detective entregó el ladrón a la policía*
se le entregó a la policía ( le= ladrón= leism).

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Sí. Eso. La única razón por qué enfatizo este argumento -- es porque temo que los estudiantes eviten este uso de 'le/les' cuando están aprendiendo oraciones impersonales con SE -- por temor de cometer un error de leísmo peninsular. Los usos de 'le' por 'lo' en España central y norte no son 'errores' -- o sea -- la RAE los admite -- pero la mayoría de los estudiantes de español en America no estarán aprendiendo *aprenden* un el español peninsular. De ahí que tengan que aprender que 'se le' and 'se les' son los MÁS comunes en oraciones impersonales ( *non-grammatical subject and singular verb locked in third peson*) con SE cuando hay un OD. para representarse de la voz activa. Creo que conicidiríamos en eso. ¿no?


 
You do not have active voice in impersonal 'SE', you have this possibility in 'SE' passive no reflexive.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> You do not have active voice in impersonal 'SE', you have this possibility in 'SE' impersonal passive no reflexive.
> 
> Ivy29



¿Cómo se diferencia entre impersonal 'SE' y 'SE' impersonal passive no reflexive? ¿Hay una prueba?

Se come mucho en España. = Impersonal 'SE' ???
Se respeta a los ancianos. = 'SE' impersonal passive no reflexive ????


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Cómo se diferencia entre impersonal 'SE' y 'SE' impersonal passive no reflexive? ¿Hay una prueba?
> 
> Se come mucho en España. = Impersonal 'SE' ???
> Se respeta a los ancianos. = 'SE' impersonal passive no reflexive ????


 
Se come mucho en España = Impersonal SE
Se respeta a los ancianos [C.D.]  = Impersonal SE

La construcción Impersonal SE no tiene un sujeto, pero puede tener un complemento directo de persona: Se respeta a los ancianos [C.D.].

En cambio la Pasiva Refleja tiene un sujeto:

Se venden casas [Sujeto].


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Cómo se diferencia entre impersonal 'SE' y 'SE' impersonal passive no reflexive? ¿Hay una prueba?
> 
> Se come mucho en España. = Impersonal 'SE' ???
> Se respeta a los ancianos. = 'SE' impersonal passive no reflexive ????


 

*'SE' impersonal*, no grammatical subject, locked in third person singular:
a) *without direct object*:
Se come mucho en España
se vive bien aquí*.*
b) *With Direct Object* (= 'a' personal)
se respeta *a* los ancianos  (DO).
Se acoge *a *todos los desvalidos (DO).

*'SE' passive-no reflexive.*
Se venden apartamentos, ( apartamentos sujeto gramatical, plural).

It is important to assert that in 'SE' impersonal passive, the subject ( grammatical) does not perform the action. *Se necesitan empleados de ambos sexos; se alquilan carros*. As well as the 'Pronominal media', *se ha ahogado el nadador.*

*Also you can read PITT's post a very clear and succinct explanation.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Also you can read PITT's post a very clear and succinct explanation.*
> 
> *Ivy29*



Oh --- you changed terminology on me again. SE Impersonal is one thing and SE passive is another thing completely different. You were trying to give them BOTH the name of "SE Impersonal". Se Passive is NEVER called Se Impersonal. That was the confusion. I very well know the difference between those two. Though there is no 'grammatical subject' in ANY passive voice there IS a logical subject. The DO, from the active voice, becomes this _logical subject_ and it should be learned that way, especially for English speakers who use a lot more passives in their native language and don't innately see the logical subject of a passive as the direct object of the active. Additionally the verb changes in number in the SE Passive, proving that there is a logical subject -- and it could be argued that it is a grammatical subject since the verb changes in number to match the DO.

Why did you change the verbiage and nomenclature of the Se Passive to ""Se Impersonal Passive no reflexive""? That seems like an attempt to confuse even if unwittingly. Let's just use the common terms all the grammar books use. Se Impersonal and Se Passive are the common terms in all the English authored books I have and in the DPD.

But let's be careful -- this thread's topic is far away from us now.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Oh --- you changed terminology on me again. SE Impersonal is one thing and SE passive is another thing completely different. You were trying to give them BOTH the name of "SE Impersonal". Se Passive is NEVER called Se Impersonal. That was the confusion. I very well know the difference between those two. Though there is no 'grammatical subject' in ANY passive voice there IS a logical subject. The DO, from the active voice, becomes this _logical subject_ and it should be learned that way, especially for English speakers who use a lot more passives in their native language and don't innately see the logical subject of a passive as the direct object of the active. Additionally the verb changes in number in the SE Passive, proving that there is a logical subject -- and it could be argued that it is a grammatical subject since the verb changes in number to match the DO.
> 
> Why did you change the verbiage and nomenclature of the Se Passive to ""Se Impersonal Passive no reflexive""? That seems like an attempt to confuse even if unwittingly. Let's just use the common terms all the grammar books use. Se Impersonal and Se Passive are the common terms in all the English authored books I have and in the DPD.
> 
> But let's be careful -- this thread's topic is far away from us now.


 
Sorry, Grant, I am not changing the verbiage, se passive non-reflexive and 'Se' Impersonal No grammatical subject, locked third person singular, and direct object = with 'a' personal.
What I have been saying is that   in the sentence :

El detective entregó al ladrón a la policía
I intentionally drop the subject = El detective=SE
Se le/lo entregó a la policía
SE= also IO= a la policía doubling IO.
Se impersonal ( intentionally done).
Se cayó el vaso ( non-fault se).

Probably the one confused were you, read this :

Quoting .<<<Originally Posted by *NewdestinyX* 


¿Cómo se diferencia entre impersonal 'SE' y 'SE' impersonal passive no reflexive? ¿Hay una prueba?

Se come mucho en España. = Impersonal 'SE' ???
Se respeta a los ancianos. = 'SE' impersonal passive no reflexive ????>>>>

I didn't change the verbiage, if you read carefully.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Sorry, Grant, I am not changing the verbiage, se passive non-reflexive and 'Se' Impersonal No grammatical subject, locked third person singular, and direct object = with 'a' personal.
> <SNIP>
> I didn't change the verbiage, if you read carefully.



These are your words, compadre:



Ivy29 said:


> You do not have active voice in *Impersonal 'SE'*, you have this possibility in *'SE' impersonal passive no reflexive*.


It is YOU who mentioned two categories there. Did you mean to call the words in red the SE PASSIVE? There is no such category as "Se Impersonal passive no reflexive" -- Se Impersonal is ONE thing and Se Passive is another thing. There is no such category as the above in Red. If there is show me an author who supports it and differentiate it from Se Passive. YOu need to remember what you wrote more carefully. My question came out of you 'adding' a category that is not identified in my grammars. That's why I asked.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> These are your words, compadre:
> 
> It is YOU who mentioned two categories there. Did you mean to call the words in red the SE PASSIVE? There is no such category as "Se Impersonal passive no reflexive" -- Se Impersonal is ONE thing and Se Passive is another thing. There is no such category as the above in Red. If there is show me an author who supports it and differentiate it from Se Passive. YOu need to remember what you wrote more carefully. My question came out of you 'adding' a category that is not identified in my grammars. That's why I asked.


 
Yeah, but 'se respeta a los ancianos' is not passive either. I did correct a slipped word, 'impersonal' in the passive.

Thanks

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Yeah, but 'se respeta a los ancianos' is not passive either.



Please follow this topic with me to the thread called SE Impersonal versus SE Passive


----------



## NewdestinyX

May thanks to all who helped me explore this difficult topic of Leism. I think the most important thing we learned is that both academics and grammar enthusiasts understand there to be a difference between Peninsular Leism and the Leism used to prevent ambiguity in the SE Impersonal syntaxes where a direct object is being replaced with a pronoun; the latter of which is used all over the SSWorld except the Cono Sur. Students of Spanish should not fear this Leism, where you would only learn to imitate the Peninsular Leism if you were to travel and spend a lot of time in Central and Northern Spain. Also we learned that even in the Se Impersonal Leism usage -- many speakers will prefer LA over LE for feminine direct objects no matter what.

And also use of LO for LE in Se Impersonal (as in Argentina and its neighbors) is actually  the most 'correct' for male direct objects and not in any way a LOISM. 

Thanks again all!
Grant


----------

